
Cloudron v0.130.0 released - nebulon
https://cloudron.io/blog/2017-05-02-release-0.130.0.html
======
type0
Nice update, I particularly like that "Naked domains" are now implemented.
However I don't understand why would anyone be interested in non encrypted
backups, is it so that it can be saved locally on encrypted disk, for
compliance purposes?

